# What OT book should I preach through?



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 15, 2016)

I am almost finished with the book I am currently preaching through and I would like to do something from the Old Testament next. For those of you who are pastors, what OT books have you most enjoyed preaching through? Or for those who are not pastors, which OT books have you most profited from hearing your pastor preach through? Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Aug 15, 2016)

I've preached through Ruth, Jonah, Haggai, and most of the historical parts of Daniel. Jonah is great for building mission-consciousness -- that's probably the one I enjoyed the most.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Aug 15, 2016)

I really enjoyed preaching through Joshua and Judges. Many theological lessons and much that points forward beautifully to Christ.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 15, 2016)

I have one I've never heard preached through or tackled in a Sunday school class, but an important one I think I'd benefit from: Deuteronomy.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 15, 2016)

But I probably most enjoy teaching from Genesis, Exodus, and 1 & 2 Samuel.


----------



## Phil D. (Aug 15, 2016)

Daniel. There are many striking similarities and valuable applications for the world situation believers find ourselves in today.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 15, 2016)

Jack K said:


> I think I'd benefit from: Deuteronomy



Deuteronomy is my favorite OT book. I just finished going through it this AM. The covenant principles are everywhere.


----------



## johnny (Aug 15, 2016)

Have any Ministers on here ever tackled Numbers or Leviticus?
And also, I imagine Proverbs would be rather difficult as well.


----------



## arapahoepark (Aug 15, 2016)

Our church is just about to start Job. I am so excited!
Hopefully that is helpful.


----------



## solas4me (Aug 16, 2016)

Jonah gets my vote.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you for all your suggestions. They are very helpful.


----------

